# Some winter product testing - lots of pictures! New Dodo Sealant/Reflectology!!



## JBirchy (Oct 9, 2010)

Hey guys,

Over the last couple of weeks i've been sent some products from various manufacturers in return for me doing some reviews. So today was the day i'd set aside to test/review those products. They are mainly from manufacturers new to us, Wax Tec and Reflectology, but also today was the first outing of Bouncers Satsuma Rock. I also invited a couple of friends down, Chris AKA Mr. Waxamomo and Brian also fancied trying the new Dodo Juice Supernatural Infinity Sealant, so i invited them down to give their cars a once over!

So my idea with this write up is to show a few generic pictures, then focus on some products in small sections! :thumb:

I took 174 photos so it might take a while! Grab yourself a coffee!

My test rat for the day was our family Mini, looking pretty dirty as it's not been washed in a month!









































































First test today was the fallout remover from Wax Tec. I've tried a few of these lately with some good results, so i knew what i was after here.










I was really pleased with this product - it reacted really quickly, as soon as i sprayed the whole wheel and picked the camera up, it looked like this:




























I then agitated the product - not loads of foaming but pretty effective:










Rinsed:










Very nice product!

Next, i tried a 50:50 on the boot using 2 highly regarded products. I actually really like both of these, so i wasn't comparing to rule one out, i was just interested to see how the performance compared. Unfortunately my snow foam lance is knackered and I'm waiting on a new one to arrive so a pre-wash solution had to do!

Left side is the excellent ValetPRO Advanced Neutral Snow Foam, right side Auto Finesse Citrus Power:










Products applied and left to dwell for 5 mins:



















After a few minutes the products were still working:



















I then rinsed them both off at high pressure:














































Both very similar actually, removing 70% of the grime before going near it with the mitt!

Next product i tried was the Wax Tec shampoo - this smelt of Strawberries which was amazing!



















Very nice shampoo! There are lots of lovely shampoo's out these days though so its simply a personal preference. Personally i like a nice smell, loads of suds and a slick feel. This one ticked all the boxes, but so do plenty of others!

Following a rinse, i clayed the car using Auto Finesse Clay and Autosmart Reglaze as lube. I didn't even think it needed doing, but this is what the clay looked like:










At this point - Brian showed up and got straight down to it with some Wolf's Deironizer. Take note that both Brian and myself are cleaning our girlfriends cars...



















Whilst it was dwelling, he sprayed the car with Advanced Neutral Snow Foam through the pump sprayer:










A quick squirt of Bilberry and the wheels were agitated with ValetPRO brushes:










One thing we did notice that impressed us, was the evidence of protection still on the car. It was last waxed 8 months ago with Dodo Rubbish Boys Juiced Edition!










The car was then rinsed and washed with the same shampoo



















Soon after, Chris rocked up in the Waxamomobile... his own car of course! His missus didn't get a look in!





































Certainly in need of a good clean Chris! Auto Finesse Iron Out was tested on the wheels:










Chris washed his car with the trusty Wolf's Chemicals White Satin



















Meanwhile Brian was busy claying his motor:










Whilst i had taken the Mini inside to dry it an start taping up










Few swirls to be dealt with! I set about polishing with some Scholl S17+ and a drop of Wolf's WP-1N on a 3M Yellow on the rotary:

Before:










After:










Chris's car didn't really need any polishing, and it had been a while since he'd had the chance to properly protect it, so he gave it a thorough wipedown with IPA before starting to read the 2 sides of A4 instructions for applying the Dodo Supernatural Infinity Sealant. At £50 for 50ml this is expensive, and it has been said that it will only coat 2 cars per bottle! :doublesho Better be good then!










Chris found the best way to apply was to spread the sealant quite quickly, before giving it 2 mins to cure before buffing. He did find that if he left it a little too long, it became very sticky and had to reapply!

Here are a couple of application shots:




























Just to show how much was actually used in coating the car:










We reckon you could get about 3-4 medium sized cars from the bottle. few finished shots - The Waxamomobile does look very nice when cleaned!



















Brian decided to give his Fiesta a quick tickle with Dodo Juice Lime Prime on a black 3M pad on his spin doctor, followed by an IPA wipedown before applying the Infinity sealant:



















Then it was time for me to play with my new wax!










The wax is so soft and oily, much more so than the other Bouncers waxes which makes it a dream to spread. Smells like freshly ground Satsumas too!



















I also tried a new sealant from Reflectology. This reminded me a lot of Zaino Z2, but was a little easier to spread. Smelled fantastic too!

v


















Spreaded really nicely:










Buffed like a dream to leave a lovely shine! I'm looking forward to seeing how this holds up over winter - it was so easy to use i can see it becoming my sealant product of choice if it lasts well!










Warehouse looked very busy with 3 of us working on our motors!



















I dressed the trim on the Mini with the new trim sealant from ********** Wax, which is producing incredible results on my CC so far, so looking forward to seeing how it performs!



















Before:










After:










So i think i'll leave you with a few random pictures of the cars finished! I've had a great day though, thanks again to Brian for calling in at the pie shop on the way for our lunch!

This is probably going to be my last showroom thread for this year so have a happy Christmas folks, see you in 2013!








































































































































Thanks for looking folks!

Jon :thumb:


----------



## Scrim-1- (Oct 8, 2008)

Fantastic write up, great work.


----------



## AaronGTi (Nov 2, 2010)

Awesome stuff lads well done looked like a good day


----------



## dooka (Aug 1, 2006)

I would be interested to see the iron cleansers used on a cleaned wheel alongside IronX..

My testing with other iron cleaning products were that they all worked great on a dirty wheel. Clean the wheel and not so much. Once I had no more bleeding, out came the IronX, and more blood..

I am yet to find a better product than IronX itself. I am sure one will be along soon though ..

Sorry, didn't want to trash your thread at all, just also give an idea of my findings. Write ups like this are very important on this site, so thank you for a decent well explained write up :thumb:..


----------



## Trip tdi (Sep 3, 2008)

Very nice thread, looks like everyone had alot of fun cleaning the cars and trying new products, the cars looking amazing in the afters :thumb:

Nice to see the new Satsuma rock in action, the pot looks the business :thumb:


----------



## DJ X-Ray (Sep 2, 2012)

Nice multi product write up,good work cars look good


----------



## tom-225 (Aug 30, 2009)

Cracking job JB, Dont think ive ever seen so many new products thrown into a detail/mini review !!


----------



## Big Bru (Apr 27, 2008)

Cracking photos and write up:thumb:
My wife has a Mini and thinking of trying the trim sealant from ********** Wax, I will have to have a little search for it.


----------



## Davemm (Mar 9, 2009)

be interesting to see what the infinity sealant will be like, have got a bottle on the way but don't want to waste it on the current motor when a new one will be on its way soon.


----------



## TopSport+ (Jul 22, 2012)

Perfect job, looks great:thumb:


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

nice work lads :thumb:
have to say though, i agree with Rob (Dooka) about the wheels, imo using a fallout remover on filthy wheels will always show it working well so i clean the wheels with a normal wheel cleaner first then in with a fallout remover on any stubborn brake dust. a fairer test imo...


----------



## GLN (Mar 26, 2011)

Great work 

love the Mini
:thumb:


----------



## JBirchy (Oct 9, 2010)

dooka said:


> I would be interested to see the iron cleansers used on a cleaned wheel alongside IronX..
> 
> My testing with other iron cleaning products were that they all worked great on a dirty wheel. Clean the wheel and not so much. Once I had no more bleeding, out came the IronX, and more blood..
> 
> ...


Thanks for the input Rob, and thinking about it I totally agree with you.

I've still got a bit of the product left do I'll be sure to try that method too!

Thanks for the advice, I'm here to improve my detailing skills so a little constructive feedback is greatly appreciated!

Jon

Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## DesertDog (May 15, 2011)

Great comparison fellas and some cracking results on all of your rides!


----------



## ronwash (Mar 26, 2011)

Jon,thank you very much for your reviews.
this one is also great review,thank you very much.


----------



## Scrim-1- (Oct 8, 2008)

dooka said:


> I would be interested to see the iron cleansers used on a cleaned wheel alongside IronX..
> 
> My testing with other iron cleaning products were that they all worked great on a dirty wheel. Clean the wheel and not so much. Once I had no more bleeding, out came the IronX, and more blood..
> 
> ...


Have you tried AF iron out Rob? For me iron out was just as good if not better than iron x on a clean wheel, and the fact iron out foams when agitated makes it much better IMO.


----------



## tonyy (Jul 26, 2008)

Fantastic work..write-up too:thumb:


----------



## JBirchy (Oct 9, 2010)

Scrim-1- said:


> Have you tried AF iron out Rob? For me iron out was just as good if not better than iron x on a clean wheel, and the fact iron out foams when agitated makes it much better IMO.


As it happens, the timing of Robs post was perfect as i was on the way to clean the Mother/Father and Brother in Laws cars - so i tried AF Iron Out on wheels that got a pre-clean using the very versatile ValetPRO Advanced Neutral Snow Foam. It's a brilliant safe wheel cleaner too!























































It actually worked really well! As Scrim says, it foams nicely on agitation and completely removes the stubborn pitting which was left behind by the normal wheel cleaner!

Thanks for the tip Rob, i'll use iron removers like this from now on. The more i've thought about it, it makes complete sense! Using it on dirty wheels is uneconomical as it's not really using the features of the product (Iron removal!)

:thumb:


----------



## Soul Hudson (Jul 5, 2011)

Another cracking thread. Nice to have a review style thread for a change and very imformative enjoyable read.

Im getting into Waxtec at the moment after the Waxybox sample so good to know the other stuff works so well. 

Looks like you guys had fun and from the cars at the end of the day did some great work as well.

Plus you have finally got me into buying a bouncers wax, or should I say the Missus will buy me one for crimbo. Maybe even a Vanilla Ice. Fingers Crossed.

Have to admit I always use the Wolfs decon first. Normally sprayed on the wheels then snowfoam the car and rinse all off. Worked ok bt I have not really tackled many dirty wheels to have a lot of experience. 

Think Dooka Rob may have taught me something as well. Always a school day.


----------



## JBirchy (Oct 9, 2010)

Soul Hudson said:


> Another cracking thread. Nice to have a review style thread for a change and very imformative enjoyable read.
> 
> Im getting into Waxtec at the moment after the Waxybox sample so good to know the other stuff works so well.
> 
> ...


Thanks buddy! You won't regret buying a Bouncer's Wax - very very nice waxes to use!

Dead right about it being a school day! That's what this forum is for though really, for warriors like me to learn more about detailing from the pros!


----------



## Scrim-1- (Oct 8, 2008)

Thanks for posting the little review on the range rover, AutoFinesse have certainly produced a very good fallout remover which is deffinatly up there with ironx, both will always have a place in my collection.

How do you rate ValetPro advanced snowfoam? keep meaning to buy some as it does get very good reviews.


----------



## JBirchy (Oct 9, 2010)

Scrim-1- said:


> Thanks for posting the little review on the range rover, AutoFinesse have certainly produced a very good fallout remover which is deffinatly up there with ironx, both will always have a place in my collection.
> 
> How do you rate ValetPro advanced snowfoam? keep meaning to buy some as it does get very good reviews.


Thanks Scrim, it's excellent! Amazing as a foam, cleans very well, it's brilliant as a pre wash too, and it's also great as a safe wheel cleaner, perfect for protected wheels a maintenance wash! Comes highly recommended from me!

Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## MEH4N (Mar 15, 2012)

another great review as usual jon. it was you three on the waxamomo waxstock stand this year right? think it was brian as in the pics i spoke to about silver paint and he suggested DJ RB on it. Ive used it, loved it and never looked back lol you guys have a lot of knowledge between you all. looks like you all had a fun day too.

Rav


----------



## Rayner (Aug 16, 2012)

Brilliant reviews, Very nice cars too esp. love the waxamomomomomomomomomobile 

I've got some VP Advanced neutral on the way, looking forward to it.


----------



## bigslippy (Sep 19, 2010)

Great results and some interesting products to consider for the future , thx for the write up Jon:thumb:


----------



## JBirchy (Oct 9, 2010)

Mehan said:


> another great review as usual jon. it was you three on the waxamomo waxstock stand this year right? think it was brian as in the pics i spoke to about silver paint and he suggested DJ RB on it. Ive used it, loved it and never looked back lol you guys have a lot of knowledge between you all. looks like you all had a fun day too.
> 
> Rav


Thanks Rav! Yes it was us three on the stand! Brian is very knowledgeable with Dodo stuff, he's got a full glass jar collection, and then bought them all in plastic jars so he can use them! He bought the full Dodo Sealant kit from Chris and it's his first foray into the nano world!

The 3 of us will more than likely be there on the Waxamomo stand at Waxstock again in 2013 - Hope to see you there again!


----------



## MEH4N (Mar 15, 2012)

JBirchy said:


> Thanks Rav! Yes it was us three on the stand! Brian is very knowledgeable with Dodo stuff, he's got a full glass jar collection, and then bought them all in plastic jars so he can use them! He bought the full Dodo Sealant kit from Chris and it's his first foray into the nano world!
> 
> The 3 of us will more than likely be there on the Waxamomo stand at Waxstock again in 2013 - Hope to see you there again!


yeh i should be there. always better to put names to faces.


----------



## StamGreek (Oct 11, 2012)

stunning work mates...lovely company and team work there


----------



## skorpios (Sep 11, 2011)

Great job there you guys! :thumb:
Team work always feels better... you know... have some laughs also, apart from getting the job done! 

Great to see all these products in one post!

Being a Bouncer's fan, already have the '22' and Vanilla Ice, but I'm really getting tempted to trying 'Satsuma Rock' too! JB you've set me on fire!


----------



## steve from wath (Dec 12, 2008)

glad you liked the sample of lockdown
will only get better with another layer
then use the qd to maintain as a quick wash

try the r1ne as a snowfoam and wheel cleaner and shampoo as in the dilutions i sent you

i think youll be very suprised at how little you need and use


----------



## JBirchy (Oct 9, 2010)

steve from wath said:


> glad you liked the sample of lockdown
> will only get better with another layer
> then use the qd to maintain as a quick wash
> 
> ...


Thanks Steve, I'm expecting a new foam lance this week as mine is knackered so I'll try it then. I'm also planning to do specific review threads for the products too, may get to early in the new year but I was very impressed with using the sealant for sure!

Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Wout_RS (Jun 13, 2012)

looking very good! nice warehouse to work in also!

i see you used the Citrus Power in an other bottle,
do you dilute it? else i would like to do it also, because you use a lot of it on one car, and it's quite expensive


----------



## JBirchy (Oct 9, 2010)

Wout_RS said:


> looking very good! nice warehouse to work in also!
> 
> i see you used the Citrus Power in an other bottle,
> do you dilute it? else i would like to do it also, because you use a lot of it on one car, and it's quite expensive


Thanks mate! the reason why I have it in another bottle is because I bought 5L of it so I don't actually have one of the small spray bottles!

You are right though, it is quite expensive but it's brilliant stuff. I use it sparingly and alternate between this and the valetpro advanced snow foam which is just as good, and diluteable!

Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Wout_RS (Jun 13, 2012)

JBirchy said:


> Thanks mate! the reason why I have it in another bottle is because I bought 5L of it so I don't actually have one of the small spray bottles!
> 
> You are right though, it is quite expensive but it's brilliant stuff. I use it sparingly and alternate between this and the valetpro advanced snow foam which is just as good, and diluteable!
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk 2


So you use the advanced snow foam, diluted in a bottle?
is this as good as if you snowfoam it? because a don't have a pressure washer.
and if it is as good as citrus wash i woul consider to change it to Valet pro


----------



## wayne RS250 (Jul 10, 2010)

Fantastic write up, great work.:detailer:


----------



## steve from wath (Dec 12, 2008)

JBirchy said:


> Thanks Steve, I'm expecting a new foam lance this week as mine is knackered so I'll try it then. I'm also planning to do specific review threads for the products too, may get to early in the new year but I was very impressed with using the sealant for sure!
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk 2


Should have let me know about lance I have a contact who imports them
Keep me posted on findings


----------



## JBirchy (Oct 9, 2010)

steve from wath said:


> Should have let me know about lance I have a contact who imports them
> Keep me posted on findings


Ahh never mind! Just been outside to take a couple of beading pics so i'm going to do a dedicated write up on the Lockdown sealant tonight!


----------



## mad3lin (Jan 9, 2012)

Great work.


----------

